# Need help finding plated teardrop



## grubtrail (Feb 20, 2014)

Can anybody help me locate where I can get this ice fishing jig they're playing gold and chrome plated with just a hook and that's it I can't find them anywhere


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Northland-Mini-12-Fireye-Ice-Jig-Lot-of-2-2-pack-Gold-Hard-to-Find-/231454429262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e3c2504e"]Northland Mini 12 Fireye Ice Jig Lot of 2 2 Pack Gold Hard to Find | eBay[/ame] I bought some like the gold ones on Ebay. I typed gold ice jigs in the Ebay search.


----------



## rwolfphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

You can find them at anglersmart.com

These in the unpainted color are like the silver ones in your picture. lurepartsonline.com/Online-Store/LPO-Ice-Jigs/Ice-Tick-Jig.html


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a bunch of ice blades I got in a trade lots of difrent sizes and shapes pm me for pics


----------

